# Chariot treads - how to glue ?



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Although I've been making models for over 30 years, I have never built a tank model in my life, and only rarely encounter rubber in a modeling project. 

After giving a fairly detailed set of instructions on the pressing on the wheels, and assembling the axels and base, when the treads come along the instructions get rather minimilistic. The Chariot instructions simply tell you to assemble the tank treads over the wheels. 

Uh..... great. What the heck does that mean? 

I figured out that the treads have pins on one end, and holes on the other end. They press together easily enough... and pop loose just as easily. 

I haven't got a clue what glue you can use on these things (and what glues to avoid). I've been searching around on the net but so far every article I've encountered either never mentions glue at all, or tells me to glue them together without telling me what glue to use. 

One reference suggests melting the contacts together with a hot knife... which sounds rather instersting and makes for a strong bond... but I've only got one set of treads and I am not interested in experimenting. 

Help!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

john_trek said:


> Although I've been making models for over 30 years, I have never built a tank model in my life, and only rarely encounter rubber in a modeling project.


John,

The hot tip method does work, but don't use a knife. Use a 0 or 00 Jewelers flat tip screwdriver. The trick is knowing when to remove the screwdriver tip. After you've melted the rubber with the hot tip of the screwdriver, leave the screwdriver in place until it has time to cool ... about 1 minute should do it. Otherwise you may stretch the warm rubber tip ... not good. :freak:  

As for glue ...

Over the years I've tried several types that work well:

The first is contact cement.

Bicycle Tube repair glue works well too.

Then there's rubber caulk that has to be painted. (Don't use Silicone Caulk! It doesn't stick to rubber )

Finally, I've discovered Elmer's "Ultimate" Glue. :woohoo: This stuff will glue anything to anything.  Just be carefull of how much you use. I suggest using a toothpick to apply a thin coat on one surface, let it set until tacky, then lightly clamp the two ends together and let it set overnight. As the glue sets it foams and expands like liquid foam and you have to trim off the excess ... but it works!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was able to use thick style super glue. i put a drop of setting solution on it and It was good to go. 

it made that area a little stiffer than the rest, but i just made sure that area wasn't stretched over the front or back "tire"


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lou,

I've tried super glue too. It works pretty well depending on the type of rubber/vinyl the track is made of. For Hasagawa, super glue is great because the treads are made of a hard rubber almost like PVC ... but for Tamiya, the treads are a different type of material and super glue will work for a while then they have a tendancy to snap apart at the glue joint.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I used Gap Filling Super Glue applied with a Tooth Pick, then A tiny drop of accelerator. Worked Great.



BP


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Super glue is the easiest to find and most familliar to work with. there are vinyl glues on the market that might work as well.
I've built two test shots so far and used medeium viscosity CA on both with no problems.

Dave


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I used super glue, no problems.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I used some Black CA. It seems to work pretty well. I believe this stuff is marketed for repairing vinyl RC car tires. The stuff stays a bit flexible.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Thanks for the info guys. I was really afraid of using CA, thought it would be too brittle. I went ahead with it after reading the responces, and so far it seems to be working fine. 

And the Chariot looks a lot better with the treads on it. It was looking kinda naked without them.


----------

